# Regular Cyclocross Not Tough Enough?



## John the Monkey (20 Dec 2008)

What about junkyard cyclocross?

http://www.bilenky.com/Cyclocross_race_07.html

(From Urbanvelo.com)


----------



## dan_bo (22 Dec 2008)

Looks a bit lethal- but fun!


----------

